# First Deer



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

Game on !

Arrowed a big fat doe about 5:30 last evening. She only ran about 60 yards before expiring, drove right to her with the loader tractor and had her skinned and in cooler an hour later.

Usually try to put 3-4 deer in the freezer every year.


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

Good job...


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

Awesome


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

Congrats....good luck adding a few more into the freeze.


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

Good job!
I got a big fat doe about 2 weeks ago with my crossbow (now legal in WI) - the deer went down like a sack of bricks. No trailing - just gutted on the spot leaving guts on a big plastic piece and dragged with my ATV. Registered online. That was the easiest I ever had it, which I appreciate right now. The next day I hauled the guts out to my open field farther away so I would not have coyotes near my house and my dogs eating and then throwing up the guts - also, the crows quickly found the pile.

There are a lot of deer by us this year, but since I am mostly vegetarian for health reasons and half the kids are no longer home, I may just settle for this one deer. Don't want more than I will use.


----------



## krackin (Nov 2, 2014)

Youth weekend starts tomorrow here. Every year I get parents checking if it is OK to hunt my property. They know I have depredation hunters in a often so they ask. I have always set youth weekend aside for youths only. After the parents know it is OK they come back with the youths who have to ask permission to hunt. I never set that as a rule, parents always have. That is teaching good habits, IMHO.


----------



## Back2Basix (Dec 24, 2015)

Filled a nice fat doe tag last night also. Luck more than skill on this shot, don't think i could have been more dead center on the heart. Needless to say, she went about 25yds


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

Back2Basix, what type of broadhead do you use?


----------



## Back2Basix (Dec 24, 2015)

MichaelZ said:


> Back2Basix, what type of broadhead do you use?


I use both mechanical and fixed. My go-to fixed are the Montec G5s. Mechanical I've got a few different kinds; Spitfire and Grim Reaper.

That was shot with the a Spitfire Maxx 3Blade. I don't think they make the same kind anymore because the ones i use have a small removable blade on the tip whereas most now are just pointed ends

This is the last deer from 2015 with the GrimReapers. I've had VERY very good luck with mechanical but some people hate them. It's probably because i won't take a shot over 25-30yds whereas the farther out you go the crazier drift you'll get with different broadheads


----------

